
How Zano Raised Millions on Kickstarter and Left Most Backers with Nothing - RockyMcNuts
https://medium.com/kickstarter/how-zano-raised-millions-on-kickstarter-and-left-backers-with-nearly-nothing-85c0abe4a6cb
======
RockyMcNuts
From the TL; DR at the bottom

\- "Torquing did mount a serious, well-intentioned attempt to develop,
manufacture, and deliver an intelligent autonomous consumer drone along the
lines of their promises in the Kickstarter campaign. A seemingly dedicated
staff couldn’t, in any case, meet the over-ambitious deadlines and
specifications."

\- "Personally, I do not believe that the creators possessed the technical or
commercial competencies necessary to deliver the Zano as specified in the
original campaign."

\- "Kickstarter, and other crowdfunding platforms, should reconsider the way
that they deal with projects involving complex hardware, massive overfunding,
or large sums of money. There should be better mechanisms to identify weak
projects before they fund, as well as new processes to provide mentorship,
support and expert advice to newly-funded projects."

